# Forza 3 Limited Edition only £24.99



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

At Game - Click Here

Ordered mine using a £5 off voucher, hopefully it's worked and I'll get it for £19.99 

You get all this with it :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

bugger got mine last week for £45


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

bought mine at original retail price, I think it was £50 or something :wall:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been waiting for it to come down in price, knew it wouldn't be long  I need to hurry up and play Forza 2 though, only just started it! :doublesho :lol:


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Bargin:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Already out of stock!!!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> Already out of stock!!!


Yep I only saw the deal yesterday evening and they were out of stock late last night/early morning I think. My status said it's waiting to be dispatched :thumb:

I'd imagine they will still have copies in store though.

USB stick will come in handy as well, was a bargain and a half :thumb:

Hope it comes by the weekend as I have all of next week off work :driver:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Does say if you're a member you can click and reserve in store. But I'm not a member and I don't buy many games


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Does say if you're a member you can click and reserve in store. But I'm not a member and I don't buy many games


I not a big gamer but downloaded the demo and it's awesome so couldn't resist at that price. I was going to buy grid but after playing the demo I found it too hard and one crash you're out!

It won't let you reserve instore if it shows out of stock on the site?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I do have grid from when it came out, and it's good fun. Had forza 2 but got fed up with RROD so bought a PS3. Then tv blew up so if I want to play computer games gotta lug my PC monitor across the room, although not all bad as it has 1080p as a resolution and is 26" anyway  

Did recently get borderlands though, first game I've bought in 7/8 months, it's a little mental! Hundreds of thousands of different guns available supposedly!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

normal here for £25 http://www.thehut.com/games/platforms/xbox-360/forza-motorsport-3/10048619.html?affil=BUYAT

3.5% cashback as well - http://www.topcashback.co.uk/retailerdetailThe_Hut.htm


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

How does the special edition differ from the normal Forsa Motorsport 3 that I have just purchased?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

JB052 said:


> How does the special edition differ from the normal Forsa Motorsport 3 that I have just purchased?


As well as the game you get:

Forza Motorsport 2GB USB Storage and keychain.

Forza Motorsport VIP Membership and Exclusive Car Pack: Includes special treatment within the online Auction House, Community Storefront and on the Forzamotorsport.net forums, plus 5 of the hottest cars from the roster of Forza Motorsport 3.

Exclusive Collector's Edition Car Pack: Includes 5 cars that have been hand tuned and hand painted by the developers at Turn 10 to fly the Forza Motorsport colours.

Exclusive Forza Motorsport 3 Theme: for customising your Dashboard!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

£23.99 at gameplay and it's currently in stock Be quick!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Order placed at Gameplay.

Nice one.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Order placed at Gameplay.
> 
> Nice one.


No problem mate, now out of stock! Got mine this morning and have been playing it all afternoon :driver:

Just realised that you need to be gold to even upload photos  Need to find somewhere cheap for a 12 month membership now


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> No problem mate, now out of stock! Got mine this morning and have been playing it all afternoon :driver:
> 
> Just realised that you need to be gold to even upload photos  Need to find somewhere cheap for a 12 month membership now


Play.com, about 26 quid.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Play.com, about 26 quid.


For 12 months...35 quid here - Play Link 

Cheapest I found is here


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

All about the ps3. But I would buy an xbox jus for this game bcs it is amazin


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> plus 5 of the hottest cars from the roster of Forza Motorsport 3.


It's worth it for the 911 GT3 RS alone. That thing is seriously precise.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Did recently get borderlands though, first game I've bought in 7/8 months, it's a little mental! Hundreds of thousands of different guns available supposedly!


I assume you got it for PC? Whats your gamespy id?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> No problem mate, now out of stock! Got mine this morning and have been playing it all afternoon :driver:
> 
> Just realised that you need to be gold to even upload photos  Need to find somewhere cheap for a 12 month membership now


E-mail on Sat says it's despatched. Come on Mr Postman!!


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

A quick heads up.

£5 off £35 spend at Game.co.uk with this code:

VCCOUK35

Order the Forza Limited Edition pack for £29.99, and add a t-shirt or something valued at £5.01 or more to effectively get it as a free gift.

Go through quidco, and you'll get 9% back on any software.

Effectively, this brings the total down to around £27 for the lot - so, finally, subtract the value of the t-shirt - the game comes to around £22.30...

Impster


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Postie just been!!

That's my day sorted!!


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 24, 2006)

too good to miss


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

in stock @ gameplay! just ordered it!


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 24, 2006)

its 44.99 at game now


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

now its back up to £55! Lucky or what!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

carlpcross said:


> its 44.99 at game now


I looked yesterday and it was £29.99.



Dipesh said:


> now its back up to £55! Lucky or what!


Just to rub salt in the wounds!!  I'm sure another deal will come along soon


----------

